# quintette lake



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

I went in quintette this morn and fished till two. brought home around forty.
I had half dozen crappie in the keeper range also. plus one two lb channel cat. all caught on artificial crappie tube in various colors. black/blue seemed to work best today. rigged on 32nd oz. head and four lb test. most fish came from the middle, or the bottom of the drop edge, bouncing slow with a lift every now and then. and no I didnt take any photos...... sorry. 


basnbud


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the report was the river up


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

The Hydrograph in Century still at 4.35 ft.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

it was low, but rising.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

basnbud said:


> I went in quintette this morn and fished till two. brought home around forty. I had half dozen crappie in the keeper range also. plus one two lb channel cat. all caught on artificial crappie tube in various colors. black/blue seemed to work best today. rigged on 32nd oz. head and four lb test. most fish came from the middle, or the bottom of the drop edge, bouncing slow with a lift every now and then. and no I didnt take any photos...... sorry. basnbud


six crappie, one cat, what were the other 33 fish you brought home??

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

bluegill


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

basnbud said:


> bluegill


woooohoo!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------

